# Texston anyone??



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I have never worked with this product line, I usually use Atova.

Anyone familiar with Texston: Veneciano or Silkstone Veneer Plaster?

Thoughts on application, coverage? I've heard it is very user friendly, true?

Stucco Lamundo--Oops, this one is made by Meoded.


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

*Texston*

I use the Texston products, they are great. I get my products from Dundean Studios out of Chatam, NJ. 
Love the: Veneciano 140-200 = Sq. Ft / Gal. (3cts.) Interior only.
Marmorino 35-60 Sq. Ft./ Gal. (2cts.) Int. /Ext.
Antico 30-40 Sq. Ft./ Gal. (2cts.) Int./ Ext. 
Above are polished plaster finishes.
Polish with waxes..

Terra 5 Gal 60-100 Sq. Ft. (2cts.) Int./Ext. 
Tuscany 5 Gal 40 -60 Sq. Ft. (2cts.) Int./Ext.
Cement based...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Brushstrokes said:


> I use the Texston products, they are great. I get my products from Dundean Studios out of Chatam, NJ.
> Love the: Veneciano 140-200 = Sq. Ft / Gal. (3cts.) Interior only.
> Marmorino 35-60 Sq. Ft./ Gal. (2cts.) Int. /Ext.
> Antico 30-40 Sq. Ft./ Gal. (2cts.) Int./ Ext.
> ...


Haha, where were you 4 days ago?? No worries, I called them and talked to Shamin, I believe.. thanks anyway


----------

